

Evolution of Amazon.com Logo - grinich
http://www.kokogiak.com/gedankengang/2004/07/amazoncom-logo-timeline.html

======
mr_justin
Looking back, it's funny to see how long it took them to make the whole A-Z
connection that finally appeared in the 2000 logo.

~~~
edw519
I always thought it was a smile :-)

When it comes to quick things, like instantly evaluating a logo, the reptilian
brain takes over and decides before there's ever time to think about it.

~~~
felixc
It's both! It's recently started to appear on its own, without the text, in
some promo material, and in that context it's just referred to as the "Amazon
smile."

------
tdm911
Wow, even Amazon had a flaming logo in the 90's! I don't feel so bad now!

~~~
vaksel
does anyone know if this was a full time logo or a single day promotion type
logo? i.e. "Get it while its hot 20% off on all items!"

------
okeumeni
“Earth biggest book store” that is typical of startup era: appear bigger than
you really are. I’m glad they parted from the logo with the road; was that a
road?

~~~
arketyp
I would guess the "road" is the Amazon River. Being Earth's biggest river, it
makes sense to the slogan too.

------
zandorg
Recently there was a Amazon comedy logo where the smile went DOWN wards,
because it was failing.

------
zandorg
Huh, and I thought logos were right first time around.

I do believe mine is though :-P

